# Gut bacterial overgrowth strongly linked to IBS



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Gut bacterial overgrowth strongly linked to IBS:http://topdailybreakingnews.com/cedars-sinai-study-links-irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs-and-bacteria-in-gut.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

In my humble opinion in _Some_ people... not all IBS'ers.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> In my humble opinion in _Some_ people... not all IBS'ers.


Oh, for sure.....just wondering how I know if I am one of those people. At least with a cause I Would have a chance of a cure.


----------

